# Snowmaster 724QXE dissapointment.



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Last year I bought a Snowmaster based on the YT vids and reviews, It worked great in the deeper snow last year and throws slush and wet snow much better than my 2 stage Snapper but yesterday was a bummer. I decided to clean the driveway after almost a foot came down and so I fired up the Toro and when I tried to get to work the machine couldn't handle the nearly frozen slush/wet snow/powder combo from this Nor'easter. 


Temp was 36 deg. when I came home from work at 12:30AM and snow had started sometime by dawn, when I woke up around 9am the temp was down to 26. When the machine dug into the slushy almost ice bottom it would stop dead, more pressure on the personal pace would then cause the machine to wheelie, if I held up pressure on the handle the wheels would spin. So all it did was spin and buck at which time I fired up the 14 year old Snapper and got the job done no problem. The Snapper is 22" and took a while to get it done but chewed up the mess easily.

The Toro got a chance to redeem itself when I used it to remove the additional 2" that fell afterward. All in all I'm glad I kept the Snapper.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

My Toro CCR 3000 has trouble with slush and its a common problem when the snow pack freezes.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's kind of like people. Some are better at some things than others. Glad your Snapper saved you. :yahoo:

.


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's kind of like people. Some are better at some things than others. Glad your Snapper saved you. :yahoo:
> 
> .


Yeah, The Snapper is a bit too small at 22" and a much lower bucket than the new 24" machines. At the slowest ground speed a full bucket width causes snow to spill out the sides, it seems that the auger is geared fast enough that heavier snow can't be discharged fast enough by the impeller, I was watching the snow get churned up by the auger and a full stream out the chute but still left rows of snow on the driveway so it took a lot longer to do the 100+ ft long drive than the Toro.


But the OHV Tecumseh has been totally reliable and seems to have a lot of torque, if I overload it it gets louder and the machine shakes but the rpm doesn't noticeably change much. It feels like the engine will break itself before it stalls lol.


I bought the Snapper new in 2003 for my own house which only had a 1 car drive and a public sidewalk so the 22" was enough but I've since moved so it's now at my mom's as a backup to the Toro.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The Snowmaster (or any single stage machine) will have problems in some conditions as compared to a 2 stage machine. Looks like you found the conditions.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

tpenfield said:


> The Snowmaster (or any single stage machine) will have problems in some conditions as compared to a 2 stage machine. Looks like you found the conditions.


My same thoughts.. That is asking quite a bit from a single stage blower. I don't think I would even have tried, and just gone with the snapper right out of the gate. Conditions such as your case are the reason so many of us have at least one of each style of blower. Sometimes the ss just can't do the job.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

I was intrigued by the Snowmaster when it first came out. Seemed to be a good concept of combining a single stage auger box with a two stage drive line, but I wondered how the machine would perform in conditions like you just described (wet snow followed by severe drop in temperature). Never been a big fan of those "all-in-one" multipurpose yard tools ie. (string trimmer converting into hedge trimmer converting into mini leaf blower). I find those multi purpose tools handle each function "ok" but don't really excel at any one function. Don't own a Snowmaster, but guess I have the same perception with that machine. Think I'd rather own two separate machines, a peak performance single stage and a high performance two stage both of which are capable of handling specific snow conditions. Just my $0.02


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

this was always going to be the problem with these machines. The are good for 99% of the snowfalls but harder wetter snow, EOD thats packed. it doesnt have enough bucket weight/ 2 stage design to chew through it.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

You still have a need for a two stage machine. Do whatever is best on covering your's and your mom's driveway. If that means looking off season for another two stage machine, (bargain!) than so be it.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

my 724 snowmaster ate up that sluchy 10" with no problem. It was a bit too much from time to time and it stalled a few times when I tried to bite off more then I could chew but it was a trooper for me


----------



## Blosumsno (Dec 7, 2016)

Don't get me wrong the Snowmaster worked great in the slush we had a few weeks back but it was a watery slush. Also It worked fine last year with the deeper snow we had, I think Snowbelt_subie hit the nail on the head with it being good for 99.9% of the time but the one combination of ingredients and temps can cause problems, and I also agree it's the bucket weight but that's what makes it great, the maneuverability is sweet, almost like walking with a lawn spreader.


The problem this time was the slush was more frozen but not ice, packed down, and we all know that pushing a snow shovel into that can stop you in your tracks. It's a good machine and I like it overall but this time I found its limit.


The old-school single stage self propelled tanks like the Jacobsen Super Blitz https://www.bing.com/images/search?...608007194800226985&selectedIndex=0&ajaxhist=0


and others were about the size of their 2 stage counterparts and much heavier, wouldn't mind finding something like that.


PS a local OPE dealer selling off season display units has a new PowerMax 724OXE for $625, but I'd hate to sell the Snapper but some spare parts are getting hard to find namely the bronze auger helical gear, did get an impeller shaft though.


----------



## KingDavey (Jan 31, 2018)

I ran into this same problem at the end of last year. The Snowmaster would loose traction, then spin the tires endlessly. I ended up buying a 2 stage blower this year to replace it, but I'm having a hard time selling the Toro because it is so fast under most conditions.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Classic single stage issue, the rubber paddles are good at moving snow, or slush but when the snow or slush melts and re-freezes into a hunk of ice, they have a really tough time because they cannot break it up, no serrated blades in this design. 
This is where Brigg's snow shredder design might be helpful. They combined a rubber paddle with steel serrated edges, to break up that kind of frozen slush. I do not have enough storage space for a 2 stage machine, but may get the B&S or one of its variations (Snapper) single with the snow shredder design as a back up to my Toro 3000.....


----------

